# Staining wood for intarsia



## Stooby (3 Aug 2014)

Hello. I have now made 2 intarsia projects from the Kathy Wise book Intarsia woodworking for beginners.

I am not sure if any of you are familiar with this but she has several projects in there with very white wood that I think she gets by staining poplar. Also there is a great project with nice eating a very yellow noggin of cheese. She uses yellowheart for this.

Yellowheart seems impossible to find which leads to my question. How would you stain wood to get very coloured effects and still retain the grain effect? 

I got a good orange on one using a water based stain for paper crafting and it took very well. Just not sure about getting such a solid yellow and white without them looking mucky or inconsistent in colour.

Thanks in advance for reading.


----------



## marcros (3 Aug 2014)

Holly should be very white. Could you oil some as which will give a yellow straw colour.


----------



## jonluv (3 Aug 2014)

You can buy white wood stain I have been using it for years but I recently run out and found that using a greatly diluted
White emulsion works just as well, as for yellow I use water colour crayons which are really good to control depth of colour

John


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Aug 2014)

Maple and lime can be very white. I have quite a bit here but I tend to darken it with polish for the things I make.


----------



## jonluv (3 Aug 2014)

Sorry meant to post these for info

These are done with diluted emulsion and crayons --- picture not too good but shows the basic idea


----------



## bobman (3 Aug 2014)

If I need to get a certain colour I use food colouring for white I use poplar or maple the yellow and red pieces on this piece is food colouring


----------



## Walney Col (3 Aug 2014)

+1 on food colouring.
For white I've yet to find a good way of doing it.


----------



## Alexam (9 Jan 2016)

Hi Stooby, OI have that book and was looking at some other information about Kathy Wise and colouring wood. Thia may help you http://www.kathywise.com/QandA2.html The section #4 in question.

I am about to start trying intarsia myself and her book seems extreemly good.

Malcolm


----------



## NazNomad (9 Jan 2016)

I've used cheap felt pens from Poundland to colour bits & pieces. You can then teak oil over the colour with no problems (ymmv).


----------



## Claymore (9 Jan 2016)

........


----------



## Niimus (10 Jan 2016)

Crimson Guitars (google) have a series of wood stains - including white...


----------



## Alexam (10 Jan 2016)

Looks good Martin, here's the link https://crimsonguitars.com/shop/stunning-stains

Malcolm


----------

